# Ipad mini probléme verouillage ecran



## omar01210 (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Aprés avoir réparé l’écran de mon Mini Ipad, il est impossible de verrouiller l'écran manuellement. En effet, la touche verrouillage marche normalement pour la prise de screenshot d'écran et pour éteindre l'ipad, mais impossible de verrouiller l'écran même avec la fonction Assitive Touch. J'ai restauré l'ipad mais toujours le même problème. La touche fonctionne donc ce n'est pas un problème matérielle.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## omar01210 (29 Avril 2015)

Personne pour m'aider ? 

Coordialement


----------



## adixya (30 Avril 2015)

C'est un peu compliqué de savoir vu que tu as ouvert et bidouillé l'écran. Va savoir ce qui a été correctement remonté ou non...


----------



## batsAccess2GSM (25 Mai 2015)

omar01210 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Aprés avoir réparé l’écran de mon Mini Ipad, il est impossible de verrouiller l'écran manuellement. En effet, la touche verrouillage marche normalement pour la prise de screenshot d'écran et pour éteindre l'ipad, mais impossible de verrouiller l'écran même avec la fonction Assitive Touch. J'ai restauré l'ipad mais toujours le même problème. La touche fonctionne donc ce n'est pas un problème matérielle.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.





T'AS JUSTE A CHANGER LE TACTILE ET CA FONCTIONNERA.


----------

